
Id Software's John Carmack and Marty Stratton Talk Quake Live - nadim
http://www.shacknews.com/featuredarticle.x?id=917
======
fartron
They spend a lot of wordage to cover it up, but when asked about mods he
pretty much says "No." That is disappointing.

~~~
cubedice
Whether or not it gets put in, I liked Carmack's idea of centralizing the mods
and letting users vote on the best.

~~~
bvttf
That would be great because it would ensure the must-have mods like Rocket
Arena get in, but not let every-mod-and-his-brother fragment the neat
community they have going.

------
cubedice
I can't tell from the article, but is the actual game engine being run from
the browser? If so I wonder what tech they are using. btw - this looks
incredibly addicting

~~~
bvttf
I believe quake live makes you install a browser plug-in that's basically the
game engine.

~~~
Oompa
This is correct. It installs a browser plug-in which is the engine.

